# Teil vom Java Objekt abdecken oder nicht herausgeben



## donelpasso (14. Sep 2011)

Hallo
Ist es möglich ein Java Objekt zum Teil zu verdecken oder nicht herausgeben zu lassen?


```
<script type='text/javascript' src='jwplayer.js'></script>
 
<div id='mediaspace'>This text will be replaced</div>
 
<script type='text/javascript'>
  jwplayer('mediaspace').setup({
    'flashplayer': 'http://......com/jwplayer/player.swf',
    'file': 'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIwTYL1fwJk',
    'skin': 'http://......com/jwplayer/snel.zip',
    'controlbar': 'bottom',
    'width': '580',
    'height': '390'
  });
</script>
```

Ich möchte dass nur 480 Pixel in der Breite rausgegeben werden und 100 Pixel von rechts abgedeckt oder nicht herausgegeben werden.
Danke


----------



## XHelp (14. Sep 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html

Du könntest einfach mal einen anderen div an die gewünschte Position setzen, nur eben eine Ebene höher.


----------



## donelpasso (14. Sep 2011)

Könntest du evtl. zeigen wo genau? Ich kenne mich mit Java leider garnicht aus


----------



## XHelp (14. Sep 2011)

Let me google that for you
Da gibt es bestimmt jede Menge Beispiele


----------



## nillehammer (14. Sep 2011)

Du verwendest JavaScript und kein Java.
Java: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_(Programmiersprache)
JavaScript: JavaScript ? Wikipedia

Deine Anforderung lässt sich am besten mit CSS umsetzen. Packe einen Container um Deinen Player (z.B. ein div). Diesem weist Du per CSS die gewünschte Höhe und Breite zu. Dem div mit der id 'mediaspace' weist Du dann die CSS-Eigenschaft overflow:hidden zu.


----------



## donelpasso (14. Sep 2011)

super dankesehr werde ich gleichmal machen


----------

